# Anyone else obsessed with Coach handbags?



## SDKath (Feb 23, 2012)

Just wanted to share my newly acquired loves thanks to a 30% off coupon and a visit to the outlet center.......

Katherine


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 23, 2012)

Love them! I love coach handbags! I was going to tell you my favorite, but I can't decide. 

I've been to the outlet store in Carlsbad. Are there other Coach outlet stores in SoCal? Anything closer to Newport?

Thanks for sharing. I'll try to post pics tomorrow of my new coach handbags. Well, not exactly new. One I purchased in Dec and the other a couple of months prior to that. Looks like they have some new inventory. I need to check out the Park City store!


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 23, 2012)

I need to learn to Keep my wife away from both the outlet and regular Coach stores. Thank goodness it's just the Coach stores.........for now.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a thing for handbags, so I guess I need to stay away from that store!  

I recently discovered Madden shoes while in Orlando.  Uh-oh.  

I have been cleaning our closet, which is huge, and it's taken me days.  I am two sizes down in clothes, thanks to Dana Carpender's low-carb cookbook (a godsend), so it's been fun getting rid of the old clothes.

I also threw out at least 20 purses, then yesterday I went back through the boxes I set aside for the Salvation Army.  Yes, I got some of the purses out of the boxes.  I don't know why.   :rofl:


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 23, 2012)

You all are ROOKIES!

 First brought Coach bags in the late 1970s. Just brought 12 bags off EBAY and got the last one the day before I left on this ts vacation.

Average price with shipping was $26. One was a fake and sller immediately refunded money; one sale was cancelled by ebay after I got the bag (seller emailed me to keep it). One was a bit smokey. One was more worn than I liked, but was exactly what was advertised..was my favorite bag from 1970s.

Friends are amazed as to how nice these bags are.

And these ebay bidders seem to be such newbies...no esnipers except me.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 23, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> You all are ROOKIES!
> 
> First brought Coach bags in the late 1970s. Just brought 12 bags off EBAY and got the last one the day before I left on this ts vacation.
> 
> ...



I'm slightly behind you, first Coach bag purchased in the mid 80's. Still have it and it looks great, but boy was it heavy(leather bag). My mom use to buy me one for a birthday present and now I just hit the outlet centers on vacation. 
I must have about 12-13 of them. 

There is even at outlet mall "up North" in MI that has a Coach store, so I try to drive during that segment so we can stop in on our way up/back from Boyne or Mackinac Island.


----------



## cindi (Feb 23, 2012)

i found the Coach store at the outdoor mall in Orlando. The one adjacent to HGVC on International Drive.  Can't think what they call it right now.

Anyway, got myself a purse the last 2 times we were in Orlando, and also picked up one when we were in Maui. 

PS SD Kath, my favorite of those pics is the one you are wearing. 

Aren't they fun!


----------



## Patri (Feb 23, 2012)

Not into Coach, but I like the red one. There is an outlet store near here. Dare I go in?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 23, 2012)

Seriously, go to ebay. Most of the (unmentioned from my prior post) 9 bags that I received LAST 3 weeks were almost new or never used.

The nicest bags went for under $50. All colors, sizes, age. I perfer what they label as "vintage" leather verses the newer cloth Coach ones. 

I went to ebay because my everyday pocketbook from kohl's failed/died. I was not interested in spending money for a leather either cheap or discount Coach...so I went to ebay.


----------



## natasha5687 (Feb 23, 2012)

*I too have a Coach addiction*

I got my first Coach bag 16 years ago and it still practically new to this day.  I would agree that the heavy leather bags are my favorite (have one that got ran over and still looks great). Of the ones you posted I like the first 1 best.  While I own Dooney, B. Makowsky, and a couple Michael Kors...Coach is my favorite.  Also, for those of you who dont have an outlet near you, you may visit the Coach outlet online.  They are currently having a 48 hour sale.  If you sign up via email they will send you coupons and notify you of the sales.


----------



## hefleycatz (Feb 23, 2012)

I've never really been a purse girl.  Like them, but don't like to spend that much on one.  Hubby works for SaraLee,  which used to own coach, then spun them off before they were big, big  (stupid), but we still get 40% anything from on-line.  Daughters like them, so they benefit.  

lee


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 23, 2012)

[deleted by poster- off topic]


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Feb 23, 2012)

At the outlet center near us (Woodbury Commons), the last 2 times we were there, there were about 100 people standing in line outside.  On top of that, once you get inside, you find what you want to buy and then wait an hour in the line for the cash registers.

My wife is into pocketbooks, but it isn't worth it to us for that.  Even at the 50% off sales.  We'll just walk over to the Dooney & Bourke store or one of the other places there.


----------



## IngridN (Feb 23, 2012)

I also love Coach bags but only have half a dozen or so. My favorite is a gray vintage leather bag I bought 3 years ago. We have a coach store at the local mall and this last Christmas was the first time in years that I didn't buy myself a purse...am trying to wean myself off them as I have a closet full of wonderful purses that I never wear.

Ingrid


----------



## lll1929 (Feb 23, 2012)

The outlet now has a website coachfactory.com.  They send periodic email with really good sales.  I haven't been to the outlet store in a while so I would be courious to find out how the prices compare to the actual store.


----------



## Chrisky (Feb 23, 2012)

Katherine, I like the look of those bags.  I'm just a newbie to Coach bags. When I saw their prices in our local Mall I was shocked.  But we now have a Coach outlet in Niagara Falls, but there is usually quite a line up.  But when we vacationed in Palm Springs/Palm Desert last fall I purchased my first bag at the Coach Outlet store in  Cabazon.  Prices were excellent, and they had several at 50% off their outlet price!


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 23, 2012)

In December, 2010, I won a $500 Coach gc at the holiday party for Don's office.  The next month we went to Hilton Head and did some shopping at the Tanger outlet mall on 278 - the Coach store there had the deepest discounts of any Coach outlet I'd ever been.  (Anytime I've been to the one near me, at Wrentham Village Premium Outlets, there's been barely a discount at all compared to the mall stores.)  I got four bags including a big travel bag and two wallets during that shopping trip, and only had to pay $23 above the gc.  That was a really fun experience!   

My favorite Coach bag is still the one that Don got me for Christmas about 20 years ago.  We had two little ones and barely any money, but he took advantage of the employee discount that his assistant's boyfriend offered to him, and got this classic.  That one looks like it's been through the wringer, though.  Mine is in better condition and I'll never get rid of it.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 23, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Seriously, go to ebay. Most of the (unmentioned from my prior post) 9 bags that I received LAST 3 weeks were almost new or never used.
> 
> The nicest bags went for under $50. All colors, sizes, age. I perfer what they label as "vintage" leather verses the newer cloth Coach ones.
> 
> I went to ebay because my everyday pocketbook from kohl's failed/died. I was not interested in spending money for a leather either cheap or discount Coach...so I went to ebay.



Wow - while looking for that link it's amazing how many Coach bags are on eBay!  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 23, 2012)

My absolute favorite Coach bag is an envelope-style briefcase with shoulder straps, made out of the yummiest silky-smooth black leather, that I got for a present at least 15-20 years ago.  I usually use a well-worn Lands End canvas briefcase, but reserve the black Coach for carrying my papers if I'm doing a presentation at a conference, meeting with an attorney or other professional, etc. 

DD and I like to hit the Coach outlet store in Hershey PA, and occasionally the one in Lancaster.  We head straight to the back for the most discounted ones, 50% off of the lowest price which is usually a few prices below the printed price, and then there's usually a 30% coupon in our email or being handed out at the door.  Sign up for their emails to ensure you get those 20% or 30% coupons!  

We've been fairly annoyed a few times at the outlet stores, seeing a group of obviously-together people carrying exactly five bags each; clearly resellers, and they're depriving us of the bags they're carrying.  

I've seen a few real ones at thrift stores, but the majority are fakes.  

eBay sounds good, but how on earth can someone sell real Coach bags on eBay as cheaply as described above? And how can you be sure they're real, before getting them?  

There are some web sites and YouTube videos that show how to tell the real thing from the fake.  

My current everyday purses are both Brooks Brothers pebble-grain leather "shopper totes"; the first was a present, and then I went online and waited for clearance sales to get another so I'd have both brown and black.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 25, 2012)

Long-time fan here, though I have to say I kinda moved away from them several years ago as I didn't care as much for the styles with the fabrics and decorative hardware.  My most recent purchase is a Fossil and I'm pretty happy with it.

My old Coach favorites were the hobo styles, but the leather was heavy.  And I loved having a full-size open pocket on one side.

I probably have about 8 purses, 2 wallets and 2 briefcases in my collection.
Coach is another company that has great service and stands behind their products.


----------



## SDKath (Feb 26, 2012)

WOW!  I just went on eBay and     .  I can't wait to get a few on auction now!

Wanna hear something funny.  Today I went out with my DD and my husband says to me as we are walking out the door, "Are you two going to the CROWN store."  I looked at him for about 10 seconds like what is he talking about?  Then I realized he meant COACH!  :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 

Katherine


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 26, 2012)

SDKath said:


> WOW!  I just went on eBay and     .  I can't wait to get a few on auction now!



I know us TUGs are well versed in eBAY .... and the words COACH and eBAY just do not seem to mixed. But when I returned back home on Friday night and got my LAST ebay buy of 12 pocketbooks, it was a 1975-78 model bag which had Never Been used (from the looks of the inside). The outside looked like it had been stored under stuff, but in very good shape for its age with no wear. I destroyed those 2 bags I carried for work back then. 

So set your esnipe bids - and bid away.


----------



## CarolF (Feb 26, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> I know us TUGs are well versed in eBAY .... and the words COACH and eBAY just do not seem to mixed. But when I returned back home on Friday night and got my LAST ebay buy of 12 pocketbooks, it was a 1975-78 model bag which had Never Been used (from the looks of the inside). The outside looked like it had been stored under stuff, but in very good shape for its age with no wear. I destroyed those 2 bags I carried for work back then.
> 
> So set your esnipe bids - and bid away.



I'm intrigued by the term 'pocketbook'.  We have handbags, shoulderbags, back packs and purses but nothing called a pocketbook.  I did a search on eBay and it just shows a variety of bags which don't seem to have anything in common?  How did this term come to be?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 26, 2012)

Since my family had come over from England 325+ years ago and we are still in the same immediate area (complete with towns and boroughs named for my direct relations), I would have to say England or bastard colonists.  

Actually, I did grow up with the name but it is seen as normal around here.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 26, 2012)

I remember as a kid everybody used "pocketbook" as the term for any bag a woman carried that held her wallet, eyeglasses, tissues, etc.  We called the bags that we carried for books, "bookbags" although only the very nerdiest kids used those beyond elementary school.  I also remember my mom talking about her "clutch" when she and dad got dressed up for the annual formal shindig at the local VFW.

It seems the only thing that hasn't changed, is that women still need to carry a bag bigger than what holds only her things because 99% of the time, everything in her husband's and kids' pockets is going to end up in her bag.


----------



## laurac260 (Feb 26, 2012)

My husband bought me a beautiful Louis Vutton years ago for my birthday.  It spends more time in the box than it ever spends on my arm.  It is painfully impractical.  I just don't get the point of expensive purses.  I really should have told him so, but he was so pleased that he was able to buy it for me, that I couldn't tell him so.  He already says I'm too difficult to shop for that he has just given up.


----------



## CarolF (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Linda and Susan.  The things you learn.  

I'm now guessing it must be a very old English term that has continued to survive in America.  I'm English and it is not in common use for a woman's handbag afaik.  In Australia, the term clutch is used to describe a small bag without a handle or shoulder strap (clutched in the hand), they seem to be fashionable atm (again).


----------



## pjrose (Feb 26, 2012)

laurac260 said:


> My husband bought me a beautiful Louis Vutton years ago for my birthday.  It spends more time in the box than it ever spends on my arm.  It is painfully impractical.  I just don't get the point of expensive purses.  I really should have told him so, but he was so pleased that he was able to buy it for me, that I couldn't tell him so.  He already says I'm too difficult to shop for that he has just given up.



In wonder if he read this TUG thread for his idea:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135878

I'm easy to shop for - I make lists, fold pages in catalogs, send him the exact links.....usually to no avail.  He's been doing better lately   and one year he and DD bought me a purse at BonTon that I loved so much I used it for a few years till it practically wore out.  No name, not expensive, just really nice looking and a great choice


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 27, 2012)

laurac260 said:


> My husband bought me a beautiful *Louis Vuitton* years ago for my birthday.  It spends more time in the box than it ever spends on my arm.  It is painfully impractical.  I just don't get the point of expensive purses.  I really should have told him so, but he was so pleased that he was able to buy it for me, that I couldn't tell him so.  He already says I'm too difficult to shop for that he has just given up.


Show him a picture of the Neverfull




3 sizes, 2 patterns, 2 colors - more variations on the way.

I am in LOVE  with this bag


----------



## jlr10 (Feb 28, 2012)

I have 2 Coach bags.  The first one I bought, unpractically, when I was unemployed, and finding a new job quite hard. I had taken friends to Desert Springs for a week of girl talk and scrapbooking before my company went belly up.  They rewarded me with money to go see Barry Manilow in Vegas and to "get something special." I bought the tickets the show before I lost my job, so my sister and I went to Vegas. After seeing Barry I used the balance of the money to buy a bag I love at the coach store outlet store and took it on an interview 5 days later and landed my current job.  It is pink and brown so I most use it when I am going out for the evening, and it complements my outfit.

My second bag I got in Carlsbad when DH and I went away for the weekend.  I had a shape in mind that I wanted and tried to describe it.  When I found the shape I still didn't want to pay the cost (even with the 50% off and 30% coupon from the door.) DH said I should have it as present for the 30th anniversary of our first date.  How could I say no to such a nice gesture? It is a lovely shade of grey and I use that bag everyday.

My nieces still tease me about buying a designer bag when I didn't have a job, and I just smile.


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 28, 2012)

I've purchased a couple for my wife over the years, and just got her this one resale....

She's partial to the basic leather ones, and the other two are British tan and smaller. With two kids she says she needs more room!


----------



## Janette (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm a Vera Bradley nut. I love pretty colors and all the ways I can organize my belongings in the pockets. I have others but I tend to use my VB. I have a black one when I need to tone down.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 29, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> I've purchased a couple for my wife over the years, and just got her this one resale....
> 
> She's partial to the basic leather ones, and the other two are British tan and smaller. With two kids she says she needs more room!



You brought a RESALE due to this thread? Or you have brought resale Coach before?

If this is your FIRST resale Coach bag, buy another ... I like the larger Patricia bags have in BIG zipper compartment UNDER the flap keeps stuff from falling out when turned upside down.

Besides, 2 Coach bags in the gift box is a much bigger smile!


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 29, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> You brought a RESALE due to this thread? Or you have brought resale Coach before?
> 
> If this is your FIRST resale Coach bag, buy another ... I like the larger Patricia bags have in BIG zipper compartment UNDER the flap keeps stuff from falling out when turned upside down.
> 
> Besides, 2 Coach bags in the gift box is a much bigger smile!



I bought a resale because TUG makes me think resale first now. 

It's the first time I've purchased a resale Coach bag. She doesn't really use her two earlier ones because she says they are too small to carry everything she needs to now that we have two kids.

I'll check out the Patricia bag you referenced.


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 2, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> buy another ... I like the larger Patricia bags have in BIG zipper compartment UNDER the flap keeps stuff from falling out when turned upside down.
> 
> Besides, 2 Coach bags in the gift box is a much bigger smile!



Well, you conviced me!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 2, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> Well, you convinced me!



That looks like a bag with NO WEAR ... she should be pleased as all get out. 

Oh, the things a man can learn on TUG! :hysterical:


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 2, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> That looks like a bag with NO WEAR ... she should be pleased as all get out.
> 
> Oh, the things a man can learn on TUG! :hysterical:



I learned a long time ago that I would rather she spend more on 1 quality bag than less on 4 or 5 that will last as long as the one. That's why I originally gave her the other two Coach ones, because I knew she would never buy them on her own. 

I got the first one in the mail yesterday, and was not really pleased with it. There were a few things the seller didn't lie about, but did not make very clear in the pictures or description.


----------



## Patri (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh you guys. You cost me money. I've never paid attention to Coach, but since reading this thread, looked up auctions on eBay. Most I do not like, as far as the patterns and lack of pockets, or exterior busyness. I saw some that were nice, though, so put in several low bids just for the heck of it, and promised not to up the bid ever. Tonight I won one! In rereading the ad, seller did not mention the imprint or a tag. Not sure they are important to me, but there better be the imprint for authenticity. We'll just see when it arrives. I guess what makes Coach so great is the high quality leather. I'm excited to get my purchase.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 4, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> I bought a resale because TUG makes me think resale first now.



ROFL!  So true!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Here are a couple I just got at the outlet close to my house.  At 50-70% off, it's a great deal, kinda like a resale TS!


----------



## pjrose (Mar 4, 2012)

Patri said:


> Oh you guys. You cost me money. I've never paid attention to Coach, but since reading this thread, looked up auctions on eBay. Most I do not like, as far as the patterns and lack of pockets, or exterior busyness. I saw some that were nice, though, so put in several low bids just for the heck of it, and promised not to up the bid ever. Tonight I won one! In rereading the ad, seller did not mention the imprint or a tag. Not sure they are important to me, but there better be the imprint for authenticity. We'll just see when it arrives. I guess what makes Coach so great is the high quality leather. I'm excited to get my purchase.



Even the imprints can be fake; I saw one that was stitched in upside-down! There are a lot of things to look for....check Google and you'll find lists (e.g., leather tag as opposed to metal tag, perfect stitching, YKK zipper, quality hardware that isn't tarnished or cheap looking, leather Coach printed patch inside, with serial number, and for a fabric patchwork purse, perfectly matched pattern blocks).  I've heard that if you call the Coach 800 # (google?)  they'll look up the serial number to verify the authenticity.  I don't know if it's true, but......


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 5, 2012)

pjrose said:


> I've heard that if you call the Coach 800 # (google?)  they'll look up the serial number to verify the authenticity.  I don't know if it's true, but......



I'm not sure if they'll do that for the earlier bags, but most of the ones since about 1994 are not actually individual serial numbers anymore. The first few are the month and year of manufacture and the last few after the dash indicate the bag style number, so you'll have a lot of bags with the exact same number.


----------



## Patri (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks. It's a seller with high feedback, and she has sold other Coach bags with good reports from buyers. But I will carefully check those details out.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 5, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> I'm not sure if they'll do that for the earlier bags, but most of the ones since about 1994 are not actually individual serial numbers anymore. The first few are the month and year of manufacture and the last few after the dash indicate the bag style number, so you'll have a lot of bags with the exact same number.



I didn't know that; I'll have to look at some identical new ones next time I'm at the outlet. Thanks!


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 5, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> That looks like a bag with NO WEAR ... she should be pleased as all get out.



it arrived today, and it's in beautiful shape! The pictures hardly do it justice - she was quite pleased.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 6, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> it arrived today, and it's in beautiful shape! The pictures hardly do it justice - she was quite pleased.


You have a winner! Great to hear of your success.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Swap Shop Sold Fakes, Coach Lawsuit Alleges*

Swap Shop Sold Fakes, Coach Lawsuit Alleges - March 05, 2012|By Paula McMahon, Sun Sentinel/ sun-sentinel.com

Saw this article in the Sun-Sentinel today (Tuesday, 3/5/12) and it reminded me of this Tug Coach thread. 
Posted it here for those interested.

Richard


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 7, 2012)

True Coach fans can spot the difference.  If I were Coach, I'd go after them, too.

I'd imagine most knock-off buyers are fully aware and don't care.  Heck, I remember buying a fake Gucci watch in NYC from a street vendor.  I was fully aware it was a knock-off but wanted it for a kick. (As were my friends who were buying 'Rolexes.')

Somehow those fakes don't hold up and don't provide the value and timeless enjoyment you get from the real deal.


----------

